# General > Birdwatching >  Warning

## badger

I have just rescued a wee tit from inside my Gardman fliptop seed feeder.  The hole for feeding is obviously much too large and if I had not happened to go out and see it I have no doubt the bird would have died.  It was flapping about and panicking.  Have left a furious message on their website as they don't work after 3.30.  So upset.

----------


## Liz

That is awful! Well done on rescuing the wee bird.  I had a bird who got caught in the netting on a fat ball and was hanging upside down but thankfully freed it. So now all fatballs are without netting and in a feeder.

----------

